
A decade dormant Garfield parody channel just uploaded its magnum opus - chillee
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVI-xVWZf3k
======
anilgulecha
A > 1-hour dissertation on a comic.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAh9oLs67Cw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAh9oLs67Cw)

That's performance art.

------
superplussed
Honestly, I'm not sure if I can thank you enough for posting this. This
channel is ah-maz-ing.

